# New Video Features Hotronix® Clothing Identification Label System



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Places like camps, hospitals, nursing homes, correctional facilities, and schools often have challenges keeping apparel from getting mixed up or lost during laundering. 

Help customers avoid clothing mix-ups in a new video offered by Stahls’ Hotronix®. In this short clip, the Stahls’ Hotronix® Clothing Label ID system is demonstrated showing how easy it is to print and apply personalized heat transfer and pressure-sensitive labels to apparel and nonapparel. 

Single or multiline names can be made as well as barcodes. Once labels are applied, apparel is easily sorted by the name or by scanning the barcode. Labels are guaranteed for 300 industrial washings. 

The system includes instructions, Names Made™ label printer, cartridges, power cord, a Hotronix® Low Rider™ heat press, and optional platens for easy decoration. Only a 2-foot by 3-foot footprint is needed for all the equipment.

To view the video, visit Garment labeling solutions for hotel, senior care center, rehab center, hotel and dry cleaning industries. 

Stahls’ Hotronix®, the leading manufacturer of heat presses, provides a comprehensive and permanent identification solution for businesses that organize and identify laundry and sports equipment. Stahls’ Hotronix® Identification Label System is a tag-free, hassle-free way to quickly print and apply personalized labels to garments and hard goods. For more information, call (800) 727-8520 or visit clothingidlabel.com.


----------

